# BSNL pantel IS701R review



## Saurav2007 (Mar 31, 2012)

After 24 hours of getting the device in hand, i will sum it up for you. Cost of the product was 3385/- including shipping

For specs:
*pantel.in/product19-tpad_is701r.aspx

Initially, an HDMI output was part of the specification but was not included.

Verdict: 

1. Cheapest in India - but you get what u paid for
2. Decent build quality and decent screen resolution. Solitary front Camera is ok
3. Despite old ARM11 processor, there is not much of a lag and some multitasking is possible like playing music and browsing. You can play angry birds. Kindle, Aldiko, Adobe PDF, Winamp, Tuneinradio ran flawlessly. Browsing was fast with Dolphin Mini browser. Yahoo messenger worked fine. I could not make video calls with Skype (?) and even voice calls required the headset since the caller's voice was inaudible through built in speakers although the inbuilt mic did its job. Youtube android app did NOT work - got error 400 cannot connect
4. Battery life IMO is poor. Got around 2.5 hours and drains rapidly with wifi on or gaming. Charging the device takes around 1.5 hours. Wifi connectivity is average but not as good as a laptop's. 
5. Resistive touch is frustrating especially swipe function. G-sensor is often buggy. Typing was fine
6. The most disappointing aspect of the tablet is the dearth of good connectivity options. On connecting tablet to PC it only gets charged but device is not recognized by PC so you cannot transfer your PC files directly to tablet's internal memory or the micro sd card! What i understand is that you will have to use a microsd adapter / card reader or download files off the net which IMO defeats the entire purpose of a tablet considering that most cheap mobile phone nowadays have this elementary feature
7. All in all - poor touch, poor connectivity and poor battery life drastically reduce the tablet's utility. It might be better than the original Aakash but the forthcoming upgraded Aakash 2 / Ubsilate 7+ promises a full sized USB port and 2G SIM slot apart from the new Cortex A8 processor 

Would love to know if i missed / overlooked any aspect of the device especially with regard to connectivity. One reviewer had suggested that 2G dongle can connect to device but i could not understand how!


----------



## tusharkeshri (Apr 1, 2012)

Saurav2007 said:


> After 24 hours of getting the device in hand, i will sum it up for you. Cost of the product was 3385/- including shipping
> 
> For specs:
> T-Pad IS701R | Lowest cost tablet in market today Entry "consumption"device
> ...



Nice review man !! Keep up the good work and please upload some pictures too.


----------

